
Announcing openrespect.org - mbrubeck
http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/11/08/announcing-openrespect-org/
======
dandinu
You will need a lot more than a website and a banner to stop flame wars. This
disscussion will probably become a confirmation of that rule, really fast.

I don´t find how it would actually help me... i need more insight.

